# Texas Speedcubing



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

I decided that instead of us Texas cubers talking to each other in random threads or PM's it would be nice to have a designated thread. So here you go fellow Texans. 

Want to meetup sometime? Need a place to stay for an upcoming competition? Have a good idea of a possible venue for a future competition? Want to find out how your times compare to people in your area? Have any questions about anything? 
Post away. 

Also, the first time you post in this thread, you might want to give us a general idea of who you are. If you do, post your name, age, average times, how long you've been cubing, favorite events, where you live, whatever you want, just give us some info. You don't *have* to if you don't want to, but it would be helpful. 

Anyway... I'm Anthony, a 15 year old from South Texas, and I average around 13 seconds for 3x3 speed.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in Midland, TX, and I've been cubing for about five months. My favorite events are 3x3 speed and 5x5. I've got averages in my signature since I'm too embarrassed to post them.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in the Dallas area.

Got my average in my signature.

WTF TRUNCATOR? When did you get a better PB than me?


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 27, 2009)

My name is Viktor. I live in San Antonio and average about 25 seconds for 3x3 speed. I am actively practicing 3x3, 5x5, and BLD (to an extent).


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

Truncator, Ashmnafa, vrumanuk: None of you have WCA IDs listed which leads me to assume that none of you have ever competed officially before; so I hope to see you all at our next competition. Afaik, Sapan (Texas' delegate) has reserved a room at UT on November 14th, and we're waiting on WCA approval before officially announcing the competition. Details to come soon.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 27, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Instead of us Texas cubers talking to each other in random threads or PM's I figured it would be a little more organized if we had a designated thread. So here you go Texans. Any questions about anything? Want to meetup sometime? Need a place to stay for an upcoming competition?
> 
> Post away.
> 
> ...




I'm William, I've been 15 for 7 days now . I'm from Michigan, but I live in the Dallas metropolitan area, and I average around 19 seconds for 3x3x3 speed.
I've been out of 'real' practice for many weeks, but I have done just enough cubing to maintain my average. I'm resuming practice soon!

My only 2 competitions have been the previous 2 Texas ones, in Dallas first and Houston 2nd. I will likely be there for the next one. 

Nice to 'meet' you all. 

3x3x3 PB average of 12: 15.63 i think? I got REALLY LUCKY.
PB single: 9.53 LL skip (also 11.58 PLL skip, 10.38 nonlucky, 11.98 nonlucky, very rare 12-14's, rare 15's, some 16's...)


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 27, 2009)

Name: Joshua Lambert
Location: Austin (UT)
2x2 SS: 20.xx average
3x3 SS: 38.xx average
OH: 120.xx average
BLD: 140.xx average
MBLD: ???
Pyr: stupid meffert's hasn't gotten here yet

I no longer practice anything but BLD unless i'm on the bus to campus.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> MBLD: ???



Let me correct that for you.

MBLD: *Beast*.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^True, true.


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 28, 2009)

stop flattering me. I'll most likely fail under pressure XD.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 28, 2009)

PRESSURE PRESSURE PRESSURE.

Do you ever do BLD averages?


----------



## The3point14 (Sep 28, 2009)

As in out of 5/12/100 solves? I've never tried that... I suppose I can try one after I finish my probability homework.


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Truncator, Ashmnafa, vrumanuk: None of you have WCA IDs listed which leads me to assume that none of you have ever competed officially before; so I hope to see you all at our next competition. Afaik, Sapan (Texas' delegate) has reserved a room at UT on November 14th, and we're waiting on WCA approval before officially announcing the competition. Details to come soon.



Sounds good, hopefully I won't be busy that weekend.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 28, 2009)

My name is Eddie I am 14 and live in deep south Texas I'v been cubing since late January. I practice several types of 3x3x3 solves since i can't find any other type of puzzle. I've never been to to a competition since there are none close enough to where I live.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 28, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> My name is Eddie I am 14 and live in deep south Texas I'v been cubing since late January. I practice several types of 3x3x3 solves since i can't find any other type of puzzle. I've never been to to a competition since there are none close enough to where I live.



Deep south texas?!
In the Valley? 

If so, what city? I live in the middle of Harlingen and Brownsville, how south are you?


----------



## Casey (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm Casey. I've been cubing since 2004. I kind of quit sometime in 2007, and I just started competing again earlier this year. Right now I'm averaging around 15-16 seconds. I haven't been on this forum in a while, so Anthony's been bugging me to get a new account. 

I'm not a native Texan, but I've spent the past several years in central Texas. I'm currently at Trinity University in San Antonio.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 28, 2009)

Casey!!!

Hey.


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm Aric, I'm from Corpus Christi, Texas
My pb averages
2x2 6.28 (Fridrich lol)
3x3 18.54
4x4 1:41
5x5 2:15<--lol not much faster than my 4x4 
6x6 4:45
7x7 7:57
Megaminx: 2:50 horrible
pyraminx: 17.xx
OH: 49


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm Anthony, San Antonio (hey viktor)
3x3 ~35 I really need to practice
4x4 ~2:30
I don't know any of my other times . . .

Is anybody going to the Dethklok/Mastodon show on Nov, 13th? Metal and cubing, sounds like a good weekend to me.


----------

